
Is the 5-Second Rule True? [video] - jmstfv
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYXdsOEWBj0
======
mattbgates
Reminds me... [https://goo.gl/YF3zHl](https://goo.gl/YF3zHl)

However, truth be told: We didn't evolve for billions of years to die by a few
common germs. There are, of course, more deadly ones that could definitely
make you sick. Pick and choose your floor.

